# Accessing microsd on attached ereader [SOLVED]

## marinheiro

I just bought a Sony PRS T1 e-reader and added a 32GB micro SD memory card to it. My laptop is an old MacBook with dual boot into OSX and Gentoo. If I boot into OSX and connect the e-reader by USB, I see two volumes: the e-reader onboard memory and the sd card, and can transfer files between the two. If I boot into gentoo, I see only the e-readers main memory, which appears as /dev/sdb and gets mounted automatically in /media/. I have no access to the SD card at all. Because it works in OSX I know there's no hardware problem with the Sony or the macbook.

lsusb shows:

```
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 054c:05c2 Sony Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ac:8501 Apple, Inc. Built-in iSight [Micron]

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05ac:021b Apple, Inc. Internal Keyboard/Trackpad (ISO)

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05ac:8240 Apple, Inc. Built-in IR Receiver

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 05ac:8205 Apple, Inc. Bluetooth HCI

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

dmesg gives me this:

```
[  616.706195] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=054c, idProduct=05c2

[  616.706201] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2,

SerialNumber=3

[  616.706207] usb 1-3: Product: Sony Digital Book Reader

[  616.706213] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Sony

[  616.706218] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 148427501826351

[  616.706563] usb 1-3: usb_probe_device

[  616.706567] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  616.711691] usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  616.712731] usb-storage 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  616.712744] usb-storage 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  616.712876] scsi4 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

[  663.015874] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 2958976 512-byte logical blocks: (1.51

GB/1.41 GiB)

[  663.019855] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled,

doesn't support DPO or FUA

[  663.033875]  sdb:
```

Any ideas what to try?

Thanks

GrahamLast edited by marinheiro on Tue Mar 19, 2013 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

A guess:

Do you have SCSI LUN support enabled in your kernel?  Some multi devices show up as different LUNs.

----------

## marinheiro

You were right - turned on 'Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device' and all is fine. Funny how obvious things are once someone else has told you the answer!

Thank you

----------

